# Prickly pear bees



## James Henderson (Jun 20, 2005)

Photographed these AHBs drinking juice from prickly pear fruits on an endangered species survey along the U.S.-Mexico border in Arizona last month.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Cool photos! Not sure I would have gotten that close...


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

That's really neat. I didn't know they would eat fruit syrup.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

How did you know they were AHBs?


----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

The first pic, the upside down bee has a Varroa mite on its back.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

GRIMBEE said:


> The first pic, the upside down bee has a Varroa mite on its back.


On the 2nd pic, is that one on the top bee. Above the first leg.


----------



## James Henderson (Jun 20, 2005)

I guess they could have been feral Europeans. 

I have watched foraging AHBs from our managed Arizona colonies feed on sugar water and pollen substitute inches from my face (and a ways from their colony) with no defense reaction. It's just when you knock on their door to say good cheery morning when they have a problem with you. And they do show their hatred of you!!


----------

